# Romanesco: piotta



## lilly:)

che significa, na piotta? 
penso questo phrase e dialleto Romano


----------



## narmoriel

Hi,
it's money. Take a look:
Italian Definition from De Mauro - WordReference.com

Narmoriel



lilly:) said:


> che significa, na piotta?
> penso che questa frase è ( sia)  dialetto romano


 
Narmoriel


----------



## lilly:)

ok i thought it was slang 
grazie Narmoriel


----------



## JohnDorian

I'm not from Rome. But i know the main meaning. It stands for a 100,000 £ (ten thousands) of the old lire banknote. Now i figure the "piotta" is worth 100 €. If i'm correct, there's another meaning that stands for "slap", i.e. "Te tiro 'na piotta".

See You

JD


----------



## Alberto77

'Na piotta è 100, poi può essere 100 o 100.000(lire), solitamente è riferito ai soldi, ma può anche essere altro.
Con le lire era:
1 sacco=1000 lire
1 scudo=5000 lire
1 deca=10000 lire
1 piotta=100000 lire
ciao
alb


----------



## mariomario

'Na piotta è dialetto romanesco.
'Na = "una"
Piotta = "denominazione che al presente indica una moneta da 100 lire, ma che ... in passato doveva riferirsi a una moneta di grosse dimensioni, recante l'immagine o lo stemma di un papa di nome Pio, forse Pio IX" (dal Dizionario Romanesco di Fernando Ravaro New Compton ed 1994 - ISBN 88 7983 709 5).
E' da notare che, mentre con la Lira il valore della Piotta (100Lire) equivaleva a circa 0,05€ oggi, con l'avvento dell'Euro, il valore della Piotta (100€) è salito di 2.000 volte.
Mariomario


----------



## fox71

Interessante...Non lo sapevo!


----------

